# talked on phone with guy from eharmony



## Illini_Pride (Apr 25, 2005)

Hey everyone!

I thought I'd share this for edification. I've been talking to a guy via Eharmony and e-mail for about a month. He gave me his phone number this past Tues., and I decided to call him tonight. It's so much easier for me to chat online. It turned out well though. We talked for about an hour and a half. :yay


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Hey, that's great.


----------



## Hoppipolla (Apr 11, 2007)

That's really great! Hope it all works out.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Wow, IlliniPride - that's a brave thing to do. Congratulations! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

That's really cool! Sounds like a fun time!


----------



## Jocelyn (Aug 10, 2007)

That really is great! It's difficult to pick up the phone and call someone you've never actually spoken to. Good job! :clap


----------



## Illini_Pride (Apr 25, 2005)

Thanks everyone! He's still interested in talking to me.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Illini_Pride said:


> Thanks everyone! He's still interested in talking to me.


And don't be surprised or discount this. I'm sure he sees many great qualities in you.


----------



## smalltowngirl (Feb 17, 2006)

An hour and a half! Wow! I don't know what I'd talk about for that long.

Great job!


----------



## tomcoldaba (Jul 1, 2007)

Illini_Pride said:


> I thought I'd share this for edification. I've been talking to a guy via Eharmony and e-mail for about a month. He gave me his phone number this past Tues., and I decided to call him tonight. It's so much easier for me to chat online. It turned out well though. We talked for about an hour and a half. :yay


You talked for an hour and a half! Are you guys planning to marry? :lol

Congratulations!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:banana


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Wow so brave!! I'm happy for you


----------



## chip_1976 (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi - I'm new here , but wanted to say congratulations - the phone can be terrifying (to me especially ) - sounds like you're dealing really well with it


----------



## chip_1976 (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi - I'm new here , but wanted to say congratulations - the phone can be terrifying (to me especially ) - sounds like you're dealing really well with it


----------



## Illini_Pride (Apr 25, 2005)

Update:

He wants to meet me! :yay We plan to meet when I get off school for Thanksgiving.

:lol Maybe I will marry him. One step at a time...


----------



## Illini_Pride (Apr 25, 2005)

ardrum said:


> And don't be surprised or discount this. I'm sure he sees many great qualities in you.


Aw, thanks!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Sounds like an awesome opportunity!!!


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

I put myself on eharmony.... I guess you could say it was about time I start making changes in my life instead of sitting back and expecting them to come to me. I even put a picture up which I have a great difficulty in doing.


Hope everything goes well with you Illini_Pride.....


----------

